# Per me va bene!



## Lulu978

Ciao a tutti!

Una curiosità: in una situazione informale in cui tra amici si decide di fare qualcosa insieme, se uno degli amici propone di andare al cinema anziché dire semplicemente "Vale", "Está bien" o "De acuerdo" è corretto dire "Para mí vale" per dare una risposta simile a "Per me va bene!", "A me sta bene!" "Ci sto!"?

Lo chiedo perché spesso in italiano mi viene da dire "Per me va bene!" (anziché dire semplicemente "Ok") quindi mi chiedevo se rispondere "Para mí vale" a uno spagnolo è errato oppure no. Non lo dico mai in spagnolo, perché nel dubbio dico "Vale" (che è la parola che sento dire più spesso) e perché poi sono indecisa se usare la preposizione "por" o "para"...però la curiosità resta.

Secondo voi "Por/Para mí vale!" può usarsi per tradurre "Per me va bene!"?

Grazie mille a chi mi aiuta a sciogliere questo dubbio!


----------



## Agró

*Por *mí, vale.
Por mí, está bien.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Agró said:


> *Por *mí, vale.
> Por mí, está bien.



¿_Para mí _sería incorrecto?


----------



## Ciprianus

No, pero no lleva la coma, "para mí está bien"


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciprianus said:


> No, pero no lleva la coma, "para mí está bien"



Gracias.


----------



## Lulu978

Ciprianus said:


> No, pero no lleva la coma, "para mí está bien"


 

¿Y qué me dices de "para mí vale"? ¿Es correcto? ¿O es mejor "para mí está bien"?

Otra cosa: esto de la coma no lo comprendo. ¿Por qué "por mí" la necesita y "para mí" no? 

Gracias


----------



## Ciprianus

_Para mí vale_ es correcto.


Ya hay muchos hilos en el foro  del uso de para/por por mí/para mí:
Forum thread titles for "por mí" - WordReference.com
Forum thread titles for "mí" - WordReference.com


----------



## Lulu978

Ciprianus said:


> _Para mí vale_ es correcto.
> 
> 
> Ya hay muchos hilos en el foro  del uso de para/por por mí/para mí:
> Forum thread titles for "por mí" - WordReference.com
> Forum thread titles for "mí" - WordReference.com



 Pido perdón, es que yo simplemente busqué hilos con "per me va bene", "por mí vale" y "para mí vale" porque mi duda era utilizar por mí/para mí con la palabra "vale"...otros casos que he visto en los hilos que me has aconsejado ver ya los utilizo bastante bien. De todas formas ha sido interesante leer sobre el tema por/para  ¡Gracias!

Bueno, ya no tengo dudas sobre este tema. ¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Ciprianus

De todos modos, fuera de España, es raro que alguien diga _vale_ en vez de _está bien._


----------



## Lulu978

Ciprianus said:


> De todos modos, fuera de España, es raro que alguien diga _vale_ en vez de _está bien._


 Ya me había dado cuenta viajando fuera de España.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Ciprianus said:


> De todos modos, fuera de España, es raro que alguien diga _vale_ en vez de _está bien._


Lo confermo tranquilamente. Sólo en España se dice 'vale' por decir 'está bien'


----------



## francisgranada

Lulu978 said:


> ...Otra cosa: esto de la coma no lo comprendo. ¿Por qué "por mí" la necesita y "para mí" no?


Independientemente de la coma, yo veo una pequeña diferencia en el  significado:

_Para_ mi está bien así  (a mí, personalmente, me va bien/conviene así ...)
_Por_ mi, está bien así  (según yo/en mi opinión va bien así [en general, no solo _para mí_] ...)

In italiano in entrambi i casi direi "Per me va bene così", anche se nel secondo caso una piccola pausa la sento, quindi forse la virgola potrebbe andar bene anche in italiano ...

Comunque, è solo la mia impressione personale, non una risposta di madrelingua.


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> In italiano in entrambi i casi direi "Per me va bene così"


Ciao Francis, nel secondo caso sarebbe più comune "_secondo me_".


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Ciao Francis, nel secondo caso sarebbe più comune "_secondo me_".


Ciao Lorenzo. Sì, lo so, ma mi sono concentrato all'argomento della discussione. Comunque, nel linguaggio colloquiale, secondo me, non è raro sentire "_per me"_ invece di "_secondo me_", per esempio in un dialogo tipo:

- Cosa facciamo? Andiamo al mare?
- Per me (,) sì.


----------



## lorenzos

Sei proprio sicuro che voglia dire "va bene in generale, non solo per me"?
Al ristorante:
_- Cosa ordiniamo: pasta e fagioli?
- Per me (,) sì._​Vuol dire che tutti devono mangiare pasta e fagioli?


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Sei proprio sicuro che voglia dire "va bene in generale, non solo per me"?
> Al ristorante:
> _- Cosa ordiniamo: pasta e fagioli?
> - Per me (,) sì._​Vuol dire che tutti devono mangiare pasta e fagioli?


No, non sono sicuro. Anzi, mi pare più probabile che in questo contesto la persona che risponde così, parli per sé stessa (in questo caso spontaneamente non ci metterei neanche la virgola). I due aspetti (per se stesso/in genere o secondo me) possono anche coincidere, a seconda della sutuazione concreta. Ma visto que in spagnolo esiste sia _por _sia _para_, è logico supporre che qualche differenza "esplicita" ci sia ...


----------



## JamesCG

Yo, como nativo español, creo que se puede hacer una clara distinción que se cumple casi, casi siempre entre "por mí" y "para mí" a la hora de expresión una opinión: 

- Frases que no afectan ni implican al hablante, opiniones generales: _*Para mí*, Maduro no es ni un dictador ni un líder legítimo _/ _*Para mí*,_ _ir a la playa con este tiempo no es un buena idea _(la idea de ir a la playa, pero no está claro que el hablante vaya a ir)

y:

- Frases que afectan al hablante, porque claramente la acción del verbo tendrá que realizarla él mismo: _*Por mí,*_ _pedimos un plato mixto y no el menú con dos platos _/ *Por mí*_, nos quedamos en casa mejor que ir a la playa_


----------

